# Why do contractors spend more time looking for work than doing it?



## debodun (Nov 17, 2016)

I had a dust up with a contractor who promised to be here at a certain time. I waited over 2 hours, the called him. He said he had to go and look at another job, but would be here in about an hour. Again, he failed to show up when he indicated. When he did come, he explained that he got a call about another job. I suggested to him that he first finish the jobs he had scheduled before going to look at others. His reply was that I didn't understand how the contracting business works. He didn't elaborate any further. So...how does it work? Why do they always seem to be going to look at other jobs instead of doing the jobs they already have?


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 17, 2016)

Your question seems to be very general and doesn't apply to all contractors. What kind of discussion did you have with this contractor before hiring him about being on time and was lateness an issue when you contacted his references?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2016)

I think it is the difference between a professional and a guy with a pickup truck and some tools.

A professional will be on time, perform a workmanlike job and expect a payment that reflects his or her professionalism.

The trick is finding the professional, often times you don't know what kind of contractor you have until the job is over.

Good luck!


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 17, 2016)

If he waited until each job was finished before he went to give estimates on new jobs, he would have *lots* of down time with no jobs and no money coming in.  The people who called for estimates would complain, also.  And then they would call someone else. An estimate is a quick trip for him.    

Small contractors have to be efficient, keep jobs going all the time. They usually compete with others. I would not want to be a small contractor.


----------



## Carla (Nov 17, 2016)

Not sure what you refer to when you say contractor. I can tell you I have called people for different jobs and on several occasions, they failed to show or call. Very disappointing, I know. I have on the other hand had people show up on time and have had others that were courteous enough to call and say they were running late. 

Why do I think this happens? Maybe there are jobs they find more preferable or have opportunity to make more $$. It could also be that someone else is doing the scheduling. Maybe they have more than enough work--whatever. I think it is extremely rude to leave someone hanging and waiting like a fool. I would much rather someone be up front and honest. "We have more than enough work right now" " Not interested in small jobs". Don't get discouraged, call someone else!


----------

